# [SOLVED] Problems with F-series Sony Vaio. CPU overheating?



## Kabayka (May 7, 2011)

I am having an interesting problem, which started not so long ago. It mainly occurs while i am playing, but sometimes also when i am zipping/unzipping or multitasking. I am pretty sure it is not caused by a virus, as neither of my installed anti-virus softwares showed anything. I also had a full windows reinstall not so long ago, but its still happening. It is very annoying to drop down to 2 fps,with the game audio crackling, especially in competetive online play as i do. When this happens, i have to wait about 1minute, sometimes less, sometimes more, and everything goes back to normal. As someone in another thread (where was no solution) stated, lowering Gfx settings dont do anything in my case either. The same happens in 800x600 with some old indie game, or WoW in a 40man city raid at peak time, or in crysis, so i really dont know what exactly causes this. I am thinking about overheating because the more the computer runs (ie. 5 hours straight), more often this crackling sounded-lagging starts.

Tech specs are:
Sony vaio F-series vpcf1290x
17" 1920x1080
1gig Nvidia 330M
i7 @ 1.73
4gig of ram
7200rpm 250gigabyte HDD
Stock installed Windows 7 with auto updates always being installed, and every Sony bloatware is uninstalled
The laptop is not from the overheating endangered series.


The problem is really annoying, not only for being what it is, but for being so mysterious, as i found barely anything about this problem i have. I hope i get my solutions here. If you need any more info, just ask.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Problems with F-series Sony Vaio. CPU overheating?*

Hello Kabayka and welcome to TSF,

The first thing you want to do is to get some compressed air cans from your local office supply store. Be sure to hold the can upright and completely evacuate all cooling vents and passages. Be thorough.

You can use an air compressor with a nozzle, but make sure there is a moisture removal system on the compressor.


----------



## Kabayka (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Problems with F-series Sony Vaio. CPU overheating?*

Thanks, im happy i found a forum where i can easily find solutions for my problems. Meanwhile i turned 1 core off, what helped a bit, but the main problem remains, and the laptop is still loud and hot. Also thanks for the reply, i will do it and post some updates when i did it.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Problems with F-series Sony Vaio. CPU overheating?*

Did you clean your cooling system???


----------



## Kabayka (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Problems with F-series Sony Vaio. CPU overheating?*

Sorry for late updates, the reason for it, is that in my country these compressed air cans are unused and in the village i live in people dont even know what the F i am asking for  so i could only get them in one of the bigger cities, but i didnt have the opportunity in these days to get there, so i rather did a "manual" cleaning. I followed this guide, which was not very convincing at first, but i gave it a try. I carefully took off the keyboard as the guide mentions then I used a vacuum cleaner with a narrow head and some cotton swabs to clean the fan and the cooling grid. The vacuum cleaner may sound radical, but it worked. As i turned it on, it was a LOT quieter, the booting was faster, the heating and sound increase only starts now when im really pushing the comp to the edge now. And the fps drops are fully gone. I think i will make this once or twice a year now. Thanks for the idea of cleaning the computer, i dont know if it would came to my mind without you. I will notice everyone with the same problem to just clean their fans either with yours or the guide's way. Thanks again!
Kabayka


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: Problems with F-series Sony Vaio. CPU overheating?*

Be very careful when using a vacuum to clean your PC... I understand that you had little choice due to availability of compressed air, but a vacuum can create enough electro static discharge (esd) to damage the sensitive components.

With that said, I am glad you were able to sort your overheating issue and wish you luck


----------

